# Subs?



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

So, i was at my local Magnolia Hi Fi yesterday, and was looking around at what they had.

I did like the Martin logans, very interesting.

However, they had some REL subs that had great loudness, but were kinda boomy. Not only that, but there depth was lacking. When I crank my sub on some songs from Bass Ecstasy, I dont have much problems with it. But the RELs, as well as a Martin Logan sub had difficulty being loud at all with it. The background of the song has a lot of 20Hz tones playing, and when we tried it out, it was all distorted and funny sounding. It was very disappointing. I just hope the SVS doesnt sound like that when I try and get it.

The AVRs were expensive though. 2500 for a 140wpc 7.1 system, Denon.

I wasn't imperssed to say at the most. Alot of the speakers had way too much mid in them, made the voices sound deeper than what they needed to be. Muddled, and not clean is how I would describe most of the songs' appearance. Compared to my speakers at least. Mine have a cleaner feel to them.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

I can tell you that SVSound subs will be as advertised, and more. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

Do ya guys think its better to go for the gold instead of just settling with a "bronze"?

By that, If i plan on getting a SVS PB13, is it better to get it from the beginning, rather than get a PB10–NSD and later move up to the SVS PB13?

And lets say that if I get the ultra series sub, is the PC-13 just as good as the PB-13?


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

Cylinder subs are very very close in performance to the box sub. Teeny audio spec difference -- but a lot less weight and much smaller footprint.

As to what to get -- if your listening room is fairly big or open to other rooms it is better to get the Ultra. For moderate sized closed rooms (say 12' * 18' * 8') then the P10-NSD may be enough for you.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If you have the cash the Ultra is the only sub to consider. I own one and could not be happier. I have a friend who payed over $3000 for his DIY sub that someone built for him and the ultra outperforms it by a huge margin.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Go for the gold if you can. Dennis


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

rofl, my room's a 9*11*8...

But I dont think im going to be in here forever...so thats why im looking for a big sub to start off with


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

the_rookie said:


> rofl, my room's a 9*11*8...
> 
> But I dont think im going to be in here forever...so thats why im looking for a big sub to start off with


You can always turn it down but you cant make it bigger.


----------



## brandonnash (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm guessing your price range is pretty flexible. If you don't mind the big footprint of a larger sub, what do you think about the Epik line of subs. Lots of good things from them. 

I'm a DIY guy, but if you don't want to get into building you can get some good subs out there and not pay a premium for them.


----------

